# Sabot falls out



## drkdrake (Dec 3, 2009)

OK I have never heard of this but I was trying out the my muzzleloader for the first time last weekend and when I dropped the barrel everything fell out. I am just a beginner so I am using pellets for powder until I get the hang of this whole thing. please help should this happen or is htere a way to fix this


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have never ever heard of or experienced this in all the years I've used MLs. I have never experienced the proper caliber sabot not fitting snugly in the bore.

My guess is you are using a sabot that is the wrong caliber (too small) for your bore, most likely a 45 cal sabot in a 50 cal ML. I can think of no other explanation.

It should take a fair bit of pressure to seat the bullet & sabot on the charge. Did it?...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Would help a lot to know what rifle you have and caliber. Also what sabots are you useing or conical do you have.

I am not sure who made the Nosler 54cal sabots for them but they will fall out of my 54cal.

MMP and Harvester both make a small dia sabot for T/C rifles that have very tight bores so If you had either of them for some rifle with a bigger bore they could fall out. there that loose.

And Keep in mind the sabots are sized for the bullets like some use .429/430 bullets and some use 451/452 bullets so make sure you have that right also.

 Al


----------

